# pictures



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

a few from the weekend of my 9 month old cleveland bay x cob filly


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures.*


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

She's just lovely!! I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

She's a stunner! Congrats


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's lovely.



Does she have a name yet?


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah her stable name , bridgette 

show name el nino phenomenal


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

What a lovely girl, you must be very proud


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Look at that Trot. beautiful

I'm jealous, Oh i need another horse! :incazzato:


----------

